# Apache 1.3.27 mit PHP und mySQL auf Apache 2 updaten



## Fisch.666 (4. März 2003)

*Apache 1.3.27 mit PHP und mySQL auf Apache 2 updateen*

Hi!

Auf meinem Webserver läuft bis jetzt der Apache 1.3.27 mit PhP 4.3.1 und Mysql 4.0.11a.

Kann ich den ohne irgendwelche Probleme auf die neue Apache Version 2.0.44 updaten oder muss ich da irgendetwas beachten?

Oder hätte mir vielleicht jemand ein deutsches Tutorial dafür?

Hab da leider noch nicht sehr viel Ahnung davon.

Vielen Dank schoneinmal im vorraus.

Gruß
Christian

[edit=ArneE]
Thread-Title verkürzt


----------



## Fisch.666 (4. März 2003)

Achso, hab noch was vergessen.

Betriebsystem ist SuSE Linux 8.0


----------

